# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Thưởng thức... cơm tù tại nhà hàng siêu độc đáo ở Nhật Bản

## thuydn

*Với những người không đủ gan phạm tội hoặc không muốn phạm tội nhưng lại  thích thử ăn cơm tù thì nhà hàng Căng tin Nhà tù ở Nhật Bản quả là một  lựa chọn hoàn hảo.*

  Ở Nhật Bản, muốn biết mùi vị cơm tù như thế nào, người ta chỉ cần đến  nhà hàng Căng tin Nhà tù độc đáo để thưởng thức mà không phải cố tình  gây án để được tống vào tù một lần cho biết.





Nằm trong khu di tích Trại giam Abashiri, thành phố Abashiri, tỉnh  Hokkaido, Nhật Bản, nhà hàng ăn mở cửa từ 10h30' sáng tới 15h30' chiều  hằng ngày. Điểm khác biệt của nhà hàng là không phục vụ những món ăn đặc  sản Nhật Bản mà chủ yếu tập trung vào những món ăn trong khẩu phần cơm  tù hằng ngày của các phạm nhân.




Theo RocketNews24, với giá thành khá rẻ cộng với món ăn ngon miệng, nhà  hàng đã thu hút rất nhiều thực khách sành miệng. Menu của nhà hàng có  đầy đủ các món từ cá, đồ ăn kiêng cho tới thực phẩm chứa muối, chất xơ  và hữu cơ...

Ngoài ra, thực khách còn có thể lựa chọn 1 trong 2  set đồ ăn đầy đủ: loại A 800 Yên (khoảng 175 nghìn VNĐ) và loại B 700  Yên (khoảng 150 nghìn VNĐ). Cả 2 set đồ ăn đều bán kèm canh miso truyền  thống.





Tuy nhiên, những tù nhân thực sự sẽ không được ăn canh miso giống như  Căng tin Nhà tù mà có thể họ chỉ được ăn loại gạo chất lượng thấp hơn  như một hình phạt cho những tội lỗi mà họ gây ra mà thôi.






Với tiêu chí sáng tạo rất "Nhật Bản", nhà hàng độc đáo có một không hai  này rất phù hợp với những ai thích ăn cơm tù mà lại không đủ gan hoặc  không muốn phạm tội.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## halonggalaxy

Đúng là một hình thức kinh doanh đặc biệt

----------


## dung89

hú hú lại còn có cả cơm tù nữa à

----------

